# Won't go in light snow



## BMoney80 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2007 white outdoor 8.5hp Tecum snowblower and for years i have had this problem that when i blow light fluffy snow the snowblower will suddenly stop pulling itself along. I have replaced the friction wheel twice but i no change, i can't figure it out ! Any ideas ?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The wheel has to be slipping. Is the belt cover and bottom pan on? water getting on the friction disc/wheel? Also check the cable, may need more tension.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Without seeing inside the drive unit I'd have to guess:

Check for play in the drive axle. I've seen worn bushings cause this in MTD units. The strain of heavy snow can alter how a loose axle behaves.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just to be clear, the wheels stop turning ?
When you see it happen is there and smoke coming from the belt area or transmission ?

.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Check the Idler Pulley that Tensions the drive Belt. Might be a Broken or worn Spring.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to find out where it's slipping starting with the engine and drive pulley moving to the underside, friction disk, wheels. It's easier with 2 people, one operating, one watching.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

If the springs, belt and friction wheel are good they might be glazed over. I used to have that same problem with my old Troybilt when it hit the water at the curb. I used some belt dressing spray on the friction wheel and it worked great again.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i worked on a machine in the fall that had a sticky idler wheel on the belt tensioner. stopped the machine from being able to move at all. definitely need to look things over and see what is slipping or not allowing the machine to drive.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

You may want to check the bushings on the swing deflector plate that holds the drive hub ( the 2 pins that allow it to swivel). and as well the return tension spring for the same.


----------

